
Ask HN: What excites you money or interesting problems? - mraza007
Its important for us to have a purpose like why are we choosing a job. Some people do it for money and some do it for interesting problems 
I would love to hear community input on this
======
Xoltus
Money is not worth anything if you hate every working day. All I want is a
decent living which I can enjoy every day. So, interesting problems come
first.

~~~
mraza007
I agree with you at some point money looses it’s value as a motivation factor
that’s where the interesting problems becomes a motivational factor basically
pushes people like why are they doing what they are doing. Like if you are
making good money but doing nothing interesting you’ll get bored unless money
is only your goal

------
billconan
I want to achieve financial freedom as soon as possible to focus on
interesting problems freely without needing to worry about money.

------
noble_pleb
Those who HAVE money can AFFORD to work on solving interesting problems. So
yes, as a plebeian, money comes first for me.

~~~
chrisbennet
I’ve worked as a developer since 1985 and been very happy at every job.
Finding a tiny company where you can work on interesting problems will put
more “happiness under the curve” than trying to suffer now so you can retire
early.

“Do something you love and you’ll never work a day in your life.”

